# The perfect spread.



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

*How many decoys make the best spread?*​
1-2501020.00%251-500816.00%501-7501632.00%1000+510.00%You can never have enough, I'm still paying off debts just to buy more!1122.00%


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

I was talking to Chris and I was asking him how many dekes would be a good amount for me to gun for. He told me to do a poll as everyone has their own thoughts. Without giving out his answer just yet... What do you say is the best number.


----------



## villarwj (Jun 8, 2005)

I vote for the 500-750 count. Of course the more the better but, thats a good number, and about all five men have time to put out in the hour before shootin time.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Depends, if you are hunting staged birds on a refuge and you are not in the feed fields I would use over 1000 so you stand out and the birds can see from long distances. But if you are in the feed fields and have the right weather 200-500 decoys would work. Also weather plays a huge roll,
if you dont have any wind 7000 limp decoys wouldnt work. :wink:
Ive had good hunt over 1000+ spreads and spreads of only 300 or so decoys.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

the question is......is there a perfect spread at all?


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

depends on what birds your hunting, for snows i like more (500 plus) and for canadians i like less ( 50- 75)


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

The real question is what kind of decoys are you using? If you are using nothwinds I would say anywhere bt 500 and 1000 would be a decent amount of decoys to use, but if you are using fullbodies i would say if you set out 200 full bodies that would be plenty. I would say the best combo would be about 200 full bodies and 500 socks. Just my .02


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

bring less then 1000 down here and it would be a waste of time. You might get a few singles and doubles, but your bigs flocks wouldn't even think about it.


----------

